# 6 hrs CE today. Shoot me now



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

In NOLA, guy is at podium reading plumbing laws for state if Louisiana. 6 hours of torture. #continuingeducation


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I had to do 16 hours last week. One class was taught by a rep for Tracpipe CSST. Another class was by Rheem for a water heater course. Spent the entire time explaining water chemistry, explaining how we needed to flush tankless water heaters. Worst class ever.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

That's why I do my best to make our classes interesting. If its boring for y'all its even more boring for the instructor.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I would submit my city's CE classes as among the worst.
First, we have to sit there and get reminded by the Dept. of Investigation and Dept. of Buildings that they will crush our testicles in a garlic press if we break the rules.
Every time, someone asks them what are they doing about unlicensed plumbing, and their response is pathetic.
At least the last two times, we did fixture unit pipe sizing for Sovent. Yes, Sovent, the combination drain, waste, vent system. While everyone is asking each other when have they ever used this???
I would rather french kiss Donatella Versace than have to sit through this again.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

We now have a former plumber who is now a home inspector speaking about Effective Ways to Connect with Customers. As you can see, everyone is laser focused on his engaging speech. ... 20 more minutes of this torture.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Screw that! I do all my CE online.....When I feel like going over the material I go online & the software keeps up with the time. At the end I take a test & I'm done! :thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

These stories make me glad that I am no longer working in the field and have
to put up with this, :whistling2:
I always like taking instructional courses that will help me make more money !


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> These stories make me glad that I am no longer working in the field and have
> to put up with this, :whistling2:
> I always like taking instructional courses that will help me make more money !


Don't ya have to keep your CE up to maintain your Master License?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> Screw that! I do all my CE online.....When I feel like going over the material I go online & the software keeps up with the time. At the end I take a test & I'm done! :thumbup:


We were informed today that our state plumbing board is moving to us having the option of taking CE online - but we are not there yet. 

I think the building will be empty once we get the option to take our CE online.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Screw that! I do all my CE online.....When I feel like going over the material I go online & the software keeps up with the time. At the end I take a test & I'm done! :thumbup:


Exactly. I've done online CE for years. Screw sitting in a boring classroom struggling to not snore. I took a class with a retired plumber friend (77 yrs old) of mine last spring and about left the class. Only being there with a friend kept me from spraying the podium with an Uzi.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

NC did away with CE several years ago.

Their reasoning - They were not getting enough complaints about plumbing & HVAC contractors to justify requiring continuing education.

I was shocked when they did it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Delaware has no CE for plumbing. They have tried bringing it but the plumbers here fight it. I actually think it's a good thing for the trades.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one with such disdain for CE classes. I wouldn't mind if so much time in the classes wasn't wasted on elementary items. Also to note, i don't think I can remember a time when the instructor didn't have an issue with their computer that took at least an hour to resolve.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

The site i use online hasnt changed their tests in over 10 years ive wrote the answers down yeats ago. Usually takes me 30 mins to do my 16 hours every other year


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

heaan said:


> The site i use online hasnt changed their tests in over 10 years ive wrote the answers down yeats ago. Usually takes me 30 mins to do my 16 hours every other year


Same here.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*What is this all about???*

Continuing education???? What is this all about?? WTF?? 

They enforce and impose this on journeyman plumbers but dont go after all the hacks and unliscensed plumbers in business???

Am I missing something I don tknow about for Indiana??
I dont believe that is a requirement in our state at this time...
thank god for small miracles.. 
They have not come after me yet...



Those classes look real exciteing...:yes::yes::thumbup:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

We have been doing it here for years


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I had an instructor for years that would fly up from N.Carolina to N.Jersey for the CE class.
We had 5 hrs of bagels, donuts, coffee and war stories. A sales pitch from insurance agent or a quick class from Rheem or CSST pipe vendor. Oh we had hand outs on plumbing code changes too. Alas our buddy Charlie retired, hate to see him go. Can't wait to see who we find next time around.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

plumber11928 said:


> I had an instructor for years that would fly up from N.Carolina to N.Jersey for the CE class. We had 5 hrs of bagels, donuts, coffee and war stories. A sales pitch from insurance agent or a quick class from Rheem or CSST pipe vendor. Oh we had hand outs on plumbing code changes too. Alas our buddy Charlie retired, hate to see him go. Can't wait to see who we find next time around.


Sounds like a somewhat decent CE class


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

No CE in RI. The inspectors usually mail out the blue pages to all licensed company's when there is a change.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I do my state required {14} hrs. every two years on line. I can do it at my convenience. Maybe a couple of hours one night, then a couple of hours another night, etc. If we attend a live class, it is from 7 AM - 7 PM {or they may let people leave at 6 PM}. Who wants to sit in a class for {12} hours?

The last course that I did actually was informative. Pictures, diagrams, charts etc. hold your interest.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just 7 hrs online here every 2 years. The other 7 are from the backflow recertification (1 day for update and classes prior the test day).


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I dont have to do CE till next year. Waiting on them to process my JP license now..Say cajun,

does this cost $ if so how much?

Is there a test with ours? if so what if you fail the test?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The Plumber Man said:


> I dont have to do CE till next year. Waiting on them to process my JP license now..Say cajun, does this cost $ if so how much? Is there a test with ours? if so what if you fail the test?


Yes, it cost. In Louisiana Journeyman must complete 4 hours of CE and Masters must complete 6 hours of CE every year. There is no test. You receive a certificate of attendance. 

The two main groups that host CE for the Louisiana State Plumbing Board are the Unions and PHCC. Class dates, times and locations are posted on the Web for the organizations, and usually there are fliers at the supply houses. 

I've been to the Union CE in Lafayette (hosted by Local 106 out of Lake Charles) and they spent most of the class griping about unlicensed plumbers (rightfully so). 

I've been to the PHCC CE in Lafayette and New Orleans and both were very boring. 

I've been to the PHCC CE in Baton Rouge that was led by Ms. Bennie Payne (retired owner of Central Plumbing in BR with her husband Mr. Jerry). It was the best CE I've attended so far, very informative. 

The cost vary. Usually $95 to $140, depending if you are a member of their organization and register early or late. You get a book out of the deal, plus your CE is filed with the state plumbing board for you.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You guys have it made, I have to do 12 hrs a year.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> No CE in RI. The inspectors usually mail out the blue pages to all licensed company's when there is a change.


Not yet, but I know it's coming soon.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Just finished doing my 4 hours online today! Even in the comfort of my home it's boring as crap! I had finished the course in under an hour & passed the exam, then had to go back & kill 2.5 hours logged in to get the time requirement complete


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Cajun.... Very detailed response. Much respect...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> You guys have it made, I have to do 12 hrs a year.



Is that for all plumbers in MA or just inspectors?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rwh said:


> Is that for all plumbers in MA or just inspectors?



Plumbers 6 hr, inspectors 12. Got to stay a few steps ahead of you guys I guess


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Plumbers 6 hr, inspectors 12. Got to stay a few steps ahead of you guys I guess


I heard it was because it takes twice as long for inspectors to retain info.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

1/2 the guys are in their 70's so that may be true, they sleep through 1/2 of it


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois has 4 hours per year for plumbers and 14 hours per year for certified plumbing inspectors.

The State will put on a few, any licensed plumber can submit a program to the State for approval. If approved he can rent some space, put it on and charge for it. Most of the single day State sponsored are around $45.00 for a 4 hour session.

Certified Inspector training must have 10 hours of "State Sponsored" training. When is you are South of Chicago is close to impossible to get.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Va. - 3 hrs. every 2 yrs., can do online classes, I do mine at a local community college. I have Masters in Gas, HVAC, and Electric, so that's 12 hrs. every 2 yrs. Kinda like a reunion for us old geezers who have known each other for years.


----------

